# Good Vanilla perfume?



## Adrienne

Right now, i'm discovering that i absolutely love vanilla notes in my perfume but i want something new and fresh.

I tried Lancome Hypnose but the vanilla was way too heavy, I tried donna karen's cashmere mist but i'm still not sure (it doesn't have a vanilla note in it but smelled very powdery a little sweet), and I kinda like Cacharel Amor Amor but it just was too strong.


----------



## magosienne

really ? i thought amor amor was pretty light.


----------



## classylass

omg. you are askin the right person. ever since i started wearing perfume ive been in love wit vanilla smelling stuff. okay so heres my list of kinds

the one i wear the most is a cheapie from longs but i get so many compiments and it smells soo good. its called body fantasies vanilla fantasy.

then theres the bath and body works (which is my second favorite only cuz its expensive.) its called bath and body works luxuries pure silk body splash warm vanilla sugar. to b honest i think this is the best if im not worried about the price.

i have jessica simpsons dessert creamy which is a vanilla carmel mix. its prettyy good but i dont think they make it anymore and you can eat it. but if it wasnt for that its not anythin spectacular. its kinda sticky too..

then i have clinique simply. its a mix of i think honeydew and vanilla. its more honeydew smell. but its reallyy good. but i wanted somethin more vanillay than that. iono about you though. its expensive tho like $50 bucks or somethin crazy. i personallyy dont think its worth the price but yaa know.

anywayz i hope that helped yah out. : )


----------



## Jinx

Victoria's Secret Vanilla Lace.

It's been my siggy fragrance for 10 years- even during the "dark years" they discontinued it, I had a 2 and a half case reserve that held me until they brought it back.

It is a very pure vanilla scent, it smells like cookies and chocolate. Or chocolate cookies, lol!

Anyway, people always notice it they can almost never place it and start wondering if it is baking they smell or chocolate or what.

It's awesome.

Awesome to the max.


----------



## Aquilah

Vanille Coco by Comptoir Sud Pacifique!!!


----------



## Aprill

Warm Vanilla Sugar by Bath and Body works

Lavanilla Vanilla Blossom

Princess by Vera Wang


----------



## Adrienne

Quote:
really ? i thought amor amor was pretty light. It must've been the way my sister in law wore it then. I kinda liked it but it just kept throwing me off. 


Quote:
Vanille Coco by Comptoir Sud Pacifique I remember smelling this one!! This is what started my rage with vanilla perfume last year lol. Thanks for reminding me of the name!


Quote:
Lavanilla Vanilla BlossomPrincess by Vera Wang

I've smelled Princess and i fell in love. I have yet to sample it on myself though to make sure it works. 
Thanks everyone for the help!!


----------



## fashion_junkie

Dream Angels heavenly or Sud Pacifique


----------



## fawp

I really like Victoria's Secrets Amber Romance. It's been my signature fragrance for almost four years and I always get tons of compliments on it.


----------



## emily_3383

Anymore?


----------



## Adrienne

Hehe I still haven't found any I really like.


----------



## emily_3383

Im liking the Bath and Body Works one. I got a travel size bottle for $3.


----------



## Rebbierae

BY Lolita Lempicka

L de Lolita Lempicka

L, the second perfume from designer Lolita Lempicka, embodies an ancient mariner myth, with the sea for a background and a mermaid for a mistress. The woman who wears it is untamed and precious, free and elusive. The scent itself is a passionate combination of everlasting flower, bitter orange, cinnamon, vanilla and precious woods. And like a treasure recovered from the deep, the aquamarine, heart-like jewel of a bottle is caught in a golden net.

Notes:

Bitter Orange, Cinnamon, Immortal, Vanilla, Precious Woods, Solar Notes, Musk.

Style:

Fantastical. Elusive. Free-spirited.

Adrienne this is one of my new favorites--AND it has great staying power, I thought. I put it on yesterday morning before work, and this morning in bed I was lying there with my wrists up by my nose, and I could STILL smell it. It's a wonderful vanilla smell, with a bit of spice to it I think (but that isn't that prevalent to me) so I think they classify it as an oriental.


----------



## Dalylah

I adore Vanilla. I wear Sarong which is Vanilla and Night blooming flowers. I really love it. It doesn't have that overwhelming perfumey smell that most others do. I keep trying to find other perfumes to add to my arsenal but I just go back to this hehe.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon

pretty much anything by Lavanila


----------



## t1nkerbell

you HAVE to try the Harajuku Lovers fragrance in Music. Its vanilla-y in how its warm and comforting, but it also has notes of pear, sweet pea and musk. Its delicious and it dosen't smell cheap or act cheap like some body sprays do by not lasting or using uber synthetic materials that give me mad headaches. If you want something just vanilla, I personally would reccomend using vanilla essential oil from a health food store, and I also know bath and body works has a warm vanilla sugar but i don't like that one personally, too sweet!

P.S. You could also try using a couple dabs of vanilla extract--with all the alchohol in it, its probably similar to some perfumes on the market today!


----------



## fictionwriter04

what about a body spray instead of a perfume. bath and body works has one called warm vanilla sugar which is soooo good. and victoria's secret has one called vanilla lace which i love as well.


----------



## Cipriana

I wear Vanilla Vera Cruz by Pacifica, it is an all natural perfume (they also sell soaps and body lotions and the most divinely scented candles!)

If you are in the USA or the UK you can find them at wholefoods! That is where I bought the Vanilla Vera Cruz (and way too many scented candles haha) on my trip to NYC!

I really love the entire line Pacifica has to offer, with it's exotic notes, but the Vanilla scent is my favorite, it lingers too!

And bonus points for it being natural and chemical free


----------



## kayley123

I've heard good things about Lavanila and Pacifica, all the ones I've smelled have been really lovely!

Are you looking for mass-market or more niche fragrances? Or both/either?


----------



## sooperficial

If you can find it, Banana republic Soft Vanilla Mist. I LOVE this one and I always get tons of complements when I wear it. I've seen them at TJ Maxx, Marshall's and Banana Republic outlet stores.


----------



## leiliyah

I *love* Midnight Rain by La Prairie.

The notes are:

Top notes: guava, mandarin, pomegranate, and freesia.

Heart notes: white lily, vanilla orchid, plum flower and amber flower.

Base notes: patchouli, vetyver, cashmere woods and musk


----------



## ChittyChatJune

A vanilla done right is sooo hard to find. Most come off cheap and synthetic. Or just don't smell like vanilla at all.The best that i've found, and wear myself are--&gt;

"Lea" by:Calypso St. Barth (Notes: Musc, vanilla, almond)

"Serendipitous" by:Serendipity 3 (Notes:Cocoa, Tahitian Vanilla, blood orange)

And Montale make superior quality vanilla scents as well.


----------



## KeLLsTar

I would recommend Hypnotic Poison or Dior Addict. They both have lovely vanillas but don't overspray!

It is very hard to find a simple single note vanilla. I used to wear The Body Shop Vanilla oil but they changed the formula &amp; are mixing it with other notes now. I eventually found a pure vanilla oil from an Aussie company called Bottled Up Emotions who can mix any perfume you like. They also apparently supplied perfume for Ellen Degeneres wedding.

Thanks for reminding me of it, I will be wearing it tomorrow!






Good luck!


----------



## Henderson

I love Vanilla Addict by Evodia  It is a mist cologne and has a spicy finish.


----------



## americanclassic

the one birchbox perfume sample I actually liked was vanilla insensee by atelier cologne. It's just a really simple warm vanilla with a hint of jasmine. They describe it as "an electrical current [that] runs through the subtle sweetness of vanilla, jasmine and fresh lime to bond with rich oak moss, woods and spicy coriander." To me, it just smells like straight-up vanilla lol.

There might be better _and_ cheaper vanilla perfumes though, I don't know of that many. it's $65 for 1 oz, I don't love it enough to get it.


----------



## americanclassic

aww I was super excited to hear about them but it looks like they're out of business, their website is dead and the last time they updated their fb was in '08
 



> Originally Posted by *KeLLsTar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I eventually found a pure vanilla oil from an Aussie company called Bottled Up Emotions who can mix any perfume you like. They also apparently supplied perfume for Ellen Degeneres wedding.


----------



## Treepy

Someone mentioned Vanilla Fantasy by Body Fantasies - that has my vote! So cheap, but gets me more compliments than anything. Then, one that's great as well but not so purely "vanilla" is Kenzo Amour by Kenzo. Light, girly, cute and definitely very heavily vanilla.


----------



## Illussoire

Yves Rocher Vanilla Bourbon


----------



## goldenmeans

Velvet Rope from Apothia is hands-down the best smelling vanilla based sent I've had. The description: inspired by an icy cold, dry vanilla martini spiked with absolute jasmine and a twist of grapefruit. Pure white musk heats up the background of this super-sexy scent.


----------



## TailgateJuliet

Oh god..... I love vanilla so much I named my blog after it!

My faves (in no order):

Britney Spears - Fantasy

The Body Shop - Vanilla

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Vanille Extreme

Serge Lutens - Bois Vanille

Hanae Mori  (though it smells like Coty's Vanilla Fields to me)

Lolita Lempicka - L de Lolita Lempicka

Speakeasy Vanilla - Wiggle Perfume (available on Etsy.com)

I'm not sure what your budget is, but check out LuckScent for samples.  They're mostly niche perfumes but a great perfume is almost an investment in your wardrobe AND vanity, IMO.

There is an entire world of vanilla perfumes out there to be explored, both D/S &amp; HE.


----------



## angiepang1e

Lavanila Laboratories has a pure vanilla scent or ones infused with blackberry, coconut or grapefruit.  Smells delicious! ;]


----------



## KeLLsTar

It's very sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I found the same thing when I tried to go back to their website to get a custom perfume made. The Facebook page has changed, it looks like the owner has moved to Europe.

If I find &amp; try another similar retailer, I will post here right away.



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> aww I was super excited to hear about them but it looks like they're out of business, their website is dead and the last time they updated their fb was in '08


----------



## LydiaNichole

Another vote for the "LaVanilla Laboratories Pure Vanilla" perfume....AMAZING! It is the most perfect vanilla you could ever want. I keep the rollarball perfume in my purse and use it often; I get compliments on it all of the time! (I also have the Vanilla Blackberry perfume, and love it as well. The Vanilla Coconut is next on my list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) 

(I picked mine up at Sephora, but you could order online from several places too)


----------



## Missglammygirl

I wasnt a big fan of the lavanilla, But kat von d saint is amazing. Its my favorite fragrance. It isnt pure vanilla, but it has notes of mirabelle plum, vanilla and caramel. I would suggest smelling it next time you are at sephora! it soooooo amazing. sweet with some fruitiness to it!


----------



## Joely Wood

Hi,

I thought that that was REALLY helpful I mean I have been looking for a PERFECT vanilla fragrance for ever and I was just wondering whether this was the perfume that you were saying was expensive? Because this isn't really expensive for a good perfume---http://www.amazon.com/Bath-Body-Works-Signature-Collection/dp/B001N7SW9K 

Thanks From Joely!!


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *Joely Wood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I thought that that was REALLY helpful I mean I have been looking for a PERFECT vanilla fragrance for ever and I was just wondering whether this was the perfume that you were saying was expensive? Because this isn't really expensive for a good perfume---http://www.amazon.com/Bath-Body-Works-Signature-Collection/dp/B001N7SW9K
> 
> Thanks From Joely!!


Link doesn't work but if you mean Warm Vanilla Sugar it is wonderful!


----------



## BroderWriter

As a long-time fan of vanilla-ish perfumes, I have to say, my all-time favorite is Geurlain's Shalimar. There's a reason why it's been popular since it's debut in 1921. I've tried many, many others--but I always come back to Shalimar--it wears well, it is scrumptious, and never cloying. Somewhere between sexy and home-cooking, Shalimar strikes just the right notes.


----------



## americanclassic

This stuff is crazy-expensive, but I really liked Atelier Cologne's Vanille InsensÃ©e perfume (I got a sample from Birchbox some months ago). It's a very literal vanilla fragrance, though. For something less literal, I like Hanae Mori's Butterfly.


----------



## MissJessicaMary

I have a roll on perfume that I bought from a local booth, but they also have a website: http://www.dressgreen.net/category_14/Perfumes.htm

I have the Tahitian Vanilla and it smells very, very yummy &lt;3 I love the roll on aspect as well because I can carry it in my purse and use it whenever I like. The scent is very nice, but gentle. No alcohol, and made from coconut oil and fragrance/essential oils. It does not feel oily or leave a residue though.


----------



## Yolanda Horton

> Originally Posted by *fawp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really like Victoria's Secrets Amber Romance. It's been my signature fragrance for almost four years and I always get tons of compliments on it.


 I have a friend that I wear this around and it drives him crazy... hes always like that scent makes me want to eat you it smells soo good...ROTFLMAO


----------



## yousoldtheworld

> Originally Posted by *Dekilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a roll on perfume that I bought from a local booth, but they also have a website: http://www.dressgreen.net/category_14/Perfumes.htm
> 
> I have the Tahitian Vanilla and it smells very, very yummy &lt;3 I love the roll on aspect as well because I can carry it in my purse and use it whenever I like. The scent is very nice, but gentle. No alcohol, and made from coconut oil and fragrance/essential oils. It does not feel oily or leave a residue though.


 I used to buy from DressGreen! I forgot about her! I didn't care for the Tahitian Vanilla though because while it smelled good, it smelled exactly like a car air freshener my mom used to have so thats all I could think of, LOL.

I just tried Doux Amour by Spadaro and it's vanilla based. I thought it was too strong at first, but it dries into a nice creamy vanilla amber with some musk.I think I like it!


----------



## ItsMissMathers

Oh, I am the SAME way. I always wear vanilla. 

You could try making some perfume on your own using essential oils. 

But some of my favorite brands are

- Vanilla Fields (you can buy it pretty well any where)

- Dance To life by Mary Kay


----------



## Sheila Bloise

> Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Victoria's Secret Vanilla Lace.
> 
> It's been my siggy fragrance for 10 years- even during the "dark years" they discontinued it, I had a 2 and a half case reserve that held me until they brought it back.
> 
> It is a very pure vanilla scent, it smells like cookies and chocolate. Or chocolate cookies, lol!
> 
> Anyway, people always notice it they can almost never place it and start wondering if it is baking they smell or chocolate or what.
> 
> It's awesome.
> 
> Awesome to the max.


 My friend always used this, and it always made me so hungry!!!


----------



## Sheila Bloise

*Vanilla Lace fragrance mist*





Do not wear this,_ this really makes anyone around you hungry!!!_  



 but it does smell nice. 

Edit: Link removed, photo added.


----------



## SarahNull

Girlfriend by Justin Bieber is surprisingly an amazing vanilla perfume. If you love vanilla, you will love this fragrance. The apricot and strawberry notes also bring the fragrance together.


----------



## tintedlove

Fragrantica is a great website to search for perfumes by notes! Highly recommended.


----------



## Moonchime

*Comptoir Sud Pacifique's Vanille Abricot is my favorite Vanilla Fragrance. I get compliments every time I wear it!!*


----------



## PJammy

I have a few you might want to try:

Pink Sugar by Aquolina. It's one of my all-time favorites, and I get compliments almost every time I wear it.

Delicious Cotton Candy by Gale Hayman. I found this at Ross last month for $12.

Hypnotic Poison is my all-time favorite - but it is rather expensive. Back when I could afford it, it was my go-to fragrance.

Last but not least, Lolita Lempicka by Lolita Lempicka. It's really nice, and it can sometimes be found at TJMaxx for a discount!

I also agree with the posters above - Warm Vanilla Sugar by Bath &amp; Body Works is really nice.

--PJammy


----------



## SenoritaJ

I really recommend Hanae Mori Butterfly for a vanilla one. It is unique and i've always gotten compliments throughout the years when i wear it. Always rebuy!


----------



## LisaF1163

I'm giving a thumbs up for LaVanilla's straight up original vanilla!


----------



## schnirchj

Anne Pliska by Anne Pliska. The best vanilla I have ever smelled.


----------



## annabeautybox

did you try maison de la vanille ? they have this set of 4 or 5 fragrance miniatures they all smell good!


----------



## JJQ333

If you go to Lucky Scent's website, you can search by notes (vanilla, in this case!) and get a listing of their fragrances with that note.  Then you can order a sample from them of those you want to try out.  The samples are about $4 each, but they're very high quality.  I've discovered several favorite fragrances this way, and they are scents that are not readily available elsewhere, so you end up with something quite unique!


----------

